# Loose Seat



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey folks, I gotta problem, hope you can advise. BreakAway L-DX - Casting.
I noticed the reel leaning a little left and right while cranking so I figured the seat nut was loose .... it wasn't.
The entire reel seat was shifting on the rod blank. The more I wiggled it, the looser it became. Now it will slide about a half inch toward the tip, then gets (sorta) tight. Looks like it would eventually slide completely off of the tapered grip towards the tip with gentle agitation. Looks like paper shims under it, maybe to shim the blank out to the OD of the rubber grip sleeves ?
And glued, i suppose.
Now, what is the procedure to fix this ? What adhesive ?
Thanks for the help if you can, I need it next week !
Cheers


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Well, I found a video by Lou Caruso. 
I think I got this one ..... thanks tho,
A


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

After persistent jiggling and twisting, the seat and glue finally ground its way through the paper, turning it into dust / small flakes, and slipped off towards the tip. Looks like there were split, heavy paper arbors used between the diameters of the blank and the seat. Then a very sparse application of adhesive, likely epoxy. One pic of each side showing sparse glue and paper adhered along the entire length. Might have been one continuous arbor ? making the paper the weak link maybe. Appears it went together rather quickly, likely in a mass production facility.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Get a roll of 1/2 wide masking tape.

Mark where you want to put the reel seat where it is comfortable for you.

You will want to make three bands of masking tape, make sure the outer two bands are perhaps 1/4" from the ends of the reel seat

Make the bands of masking tape thick enough so the reel seat barely slides over them.

Mix more Epoxy than you think you will need, and slather it on the area, especially in the center section, lightly coat the two outer bands of masking tape and slide the reel seat. 

Make sure the reel seat is where you want it and then put the rod butt in a horizontal position and leave it overnight for the epoxy to fully set.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

OK, thanks.
I did not mark the radial position relationship of the seat to the label on the rod when I removed it.
There is no eye or key on the blank. Is there a spine in the layup ? ... or anything else that would dictate a specific radial position ?
I think the label was inline with the seat clamp .... but not certain. Probably doesn't matter, just checking.
Thanks again,


----------

